# 23L Iwagumi Journal - Lots of Pics



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Dude i like it

I want to see the end monthly REsults,
High Grass Land, Lower Bush land


----------



## territhemayor (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow really nice, now I know the proper way to plant hc and such. Hope it holds in my tank 
I love it! more pics please


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice, very healthy HC also good idea!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

resilience said:


> My back is killing me now, time for rest. More updates to come soon.


lol i know how you feel, been there... great job.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

It looks like a nice start


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, a little bit off topic, but is that Blyxa japonica you're using in your left tank?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Sorry, a little bit off topic, but is that Blyxa japonica you're using in your left tank?


Thanks for the comments everyone.
Yes that's Blyxa for you


----------



## el_santo (Oct 26, 2006)

really nice looking tanks. you should come over and plant my HC..


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice setup resilience, and your HC is very healthy and lush ! Those reddish rocks are beautiful.

I'm setting up a similar tank, in fact is almost same size (40*25*25 = 25 lts), 

Cheers


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love it ! Fabulous job, will you have fish?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome job. Can't believe the water is that crystal clear initially with Aquasoil!'

and I see you were going for Amano's sharp rock Iwagumis. Not too popular amongst aquascapers but I like it!

Can you post a thread on the tank next to it?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks very nice, especially with that Africana, not too popular over the amazonia.
Did you use powder type the whole way, or just over the top of normal type?

Nice little nano next to it too.
Next step is some lillies, that intake strainer is fairly distracting.


----------



## diablostr (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice tank! I think we are all waiting for it to fill out, and to see what fish you put in it. Did you put something in the soil to prevent the hairgrass from taking over your whole tank when it sends runners?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

This is kind of off topic: volatile, in my 2.5G, I have hairgrass and HC too. When I setup the aquarium, I cut out thin polycarbonate (<0.8mm) that I got from cutting out R/C car bodies. Since they are flexible, I bent it to the shape I want and push it into the Aquasoil. The height is just high enough so you can't see it. Even if they are above the Aquasoil, they are crystal clear, so you won't notice it.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Its been one month....I demand updated pics!!!! 


.....Please


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

"Its been one month....I demand updated pics!!!! 


.....Please"

*I concur!*


----------



## seraph (Oct 6, 2007)

apodaito! NOW 

pics pics pics


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

ditto here. how's the HC.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Apoligies for the delay. 1 Month Update shots:

Plants have settle and growing well. It took about 3 weeks for the emersed HC to settle in and set good roots before I saw new growth. Another month should see the front lawn filled. Hairgrass has been growing nicely. I have left it to grow wild, but will trim before next update. No algae problems so far.



















Please excuse the equipment, they will be removed on next update.

Comments, criticism welcome


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Man, with a nice trim and a full lawn, this tank is going to look fantastic! Also, I noticed the substate....is it the powder version? The granules look tiny.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

The next update should be really nice then after the trim. Your growth looks very healthy... looking forward to seeing new pics in a few weeks!


----------



## jaybugg13 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks very nice!! I'm anxious to see it with the hc filled in. Did you do anything to prevent the hairgrass from spreading, i.e. clear plastic partition?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice ! It looks healthy, the hairgrass is so clean and green ! Can't wait to see the HC grows.


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

love the set up... updates?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I know its been a few year lol but hows about an update?


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> I know its been a few year lol but hows about an update?


LOL, if you look at this profile, his last activity is like 2 years ago. haha


----------

